Ask HN: How much would you pay for something like Calibre that Doesn't Suck? - SimplGy
======
dozzie
If you mean "e-book library manager", I wouldn't. I don't like being tied to
whatever idea some software has with regard to managing my _files_ that
contain e-books.

------
__d
i'd maybe pay <=$10 for an awesome _reader_. i can manage the files myself.

~~~
SimplGy
There are lots of existing readers, and I didn't think there was much to
displaying that content.

What could be better about them?

------
justinlardinois
The font or the ebook software?

